# Warning security near Guadamar De Segura, Spain



## cavaqueen (Mar 27, 2006)

Hi there,

I just thought that I would warn anyone who is thinking of coming to this area that there have been several vans broken into whilst they are parked and unattended outside Mercadona Supermarket and Lidl, on the N332 outside Guardamar near Marjal campsite.

The last victim did see 3 men hanging around, but the couple still went shopping together and left the van unattended, with no alarm !!! When they got back the door lock was broken and property removed including their clothes and laundry, luckily they had their money, cards etc with them.


So please be aware when in the area


Cavaqueen


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

*Break-In*

Thanks Cavaqueen

and I just love that footnote

DO ANYTHING YOU WANT TO DO IN LIFE, BUT NOT AT ANYONE ELSE´S EXPENSE


----------



## locovan (Oct 17, 2007)

They must be desperate if they took dirty clothes as well. :wink: 

But times have got hard in Spain and so the crime rate is on the up.
Be careful and be aware all the time not just in Spain but everywhere.


----------

